# Tripod Suggestions



## kkn13 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi guys,I want to buy a proper tripod,I have a light Velkon V-Pod which I bought purely because it was cheap,light and portable and I only needed a tripod for group timer photos etc with family and on vacation etc 
Now since Ive started going into the depths of photography,I need a sturdy,portable tripod for long exposure shots etc
My DSLR is a 1200D and lenses are- 18-55mm and 55-250mm(kit lens) and a 28-200mm which I salvaged from my old EOS 500(film SLR) <---Dunno if the info was needed included incase lens weight etc matters in tripod selection

anyways ,I want to purchase it off flipkart or amazon or locally(online prefered because of better availability of a particular model etc)
Requirements are good height(im tall-6ft 3 inch so I hate bending much for photos etc unless needed),light weight,would be great if it came with a pouch or sling case to carry it(not a compulsion,can try to get hold of one separately),should be small and well collapsible


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 18, 2015)

To be honest you still do not need a tripod but if you aint steady enough and still want a tripod keepig in mind of any future lens upgrade then look at Tripods from SLIK and BENRO. You didnt mention your budget and its difficult to suggest without knowing your future course of upgrade as tripod can start from Rs 1500 and go over Rs 150,000!


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 18, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> To be honest you still do not need a tripod but if you aint steady enough and still want a tripod keepig in mind of any future lens upgrade then look at Tripods from SLIK and BENRO. You didnt mention your budget and its difficult to suggest without knowing your future course of upgrade as tripod can start from Rs 1500 and go over Rs 150,000!



Its not that im not steady ,plus 2 of my lenses have IS(28-200mm doesnt sadly  ),I just want it for long exposure,timer shots etc
Budget can be upto 2-3K(flexible),just want something light and portable but sturdy enough
At the moment I dont see myself buying any new lenses for atleast a while,so a tripod for my existing setup is fine,will buy a new tripod if needed for any newer setups


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 18, 2015)

*www.amazon.in/Vanguard-CX203AGH-Es...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421588465&sr=1-31


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 18, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Buy Vanguard CX203AGH Espod Tripod Aluminum Online at Low Price in India | Vanguard Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in



Thanks!  will order it soon


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 18, 2015)

2-3k tripod on an existing cheap tripod ....I wont suggest going for this one as upgrade...

whats the issue with current tripod? it supports 2 KG ..and if it can take your 1200D+18-55 kit for long exposure then its good enough ...its better to save at least 6-7k to get a proper upgrade on existing one


----------



## Upadhyay (Jan 20, 2015)

2-3 K will only get you a crappy tripod with pan and tilt integrated head. Such tripod will be expensive in longer run it’s better to save some more money and look at the entery level legs + ball head from Manfrotto, Vanguard, benro etc. 

My recommendations, though you will still not get everything.
MeFOTO RoadTrip Travel Tripod Kit


----------



## nishkotra (Jan 23, 2015)

*Sony VCT-R640 Tripod* is one the best tripod specially with the features and rate are concerned

This tripod helps you express your creative side in a splendid way whether you are working out indoors or outdoors.
The adjustable height and three-way head enables you to take shots from different angles.
The tripod also features quick-release head to remove camera quickly and easily. 

Got this one from Croma, but also founded equally good rates at buxsa and Flipcart.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 23, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> 2-3k tripod on an existing cheap tripod ....I wont suggest going for this one as upgrade...
> 
> whats the issue with current tripod? it supports 2 KG ..and if it can take your 1200D+18-55 kit for long exposure then its good enough ...its better to save at least 6-7k to get a proper upgrade on existing one



current one shakes with the wind and is difficult to adjust
can you suggest a tripod?im willing to shell out if its worth it

- - - Updated - - -



nishkotra said:


> *Sony VCT-R640 Tripod* is one the best tripod specially with the features and rate are concerned
> 
> This tripod helps you express your creative side in a splendid way whether you are working out indoors or outdoors.
> The adjustable height and three-way head enables you to take shots from different angles.
> ...



is it sturdy to take wind resistance and is it portable?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2015)

you can look at Benro A500FBH1 at gaffarbhai.  A500FBH1

call them and ask for price.. it will be around 7k ...

If 4KG is enough for you then you can also check A350FBH0 model


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 24, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> you can look at Benro A500FBH1 at gaffarbhai.  A500FBH1
> 
> call them and ask for price.. it will be around 7k ...
> 
> If 4KG is enough for you then you can also check A350FBH0 model



that looks awesome,now to convince my dad  
ill check it out 
thanks so much for your help guys


----------

